# What are people paying for F8 and where?



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Was wondering what people are paying for the F8 and where they are being purchased, frame? Curious because I know Colnago C60 can be purchased for a lot less in the UK than at US LBS.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bellati Sport dot com.

Prepare to blow your credit card limit.

Also, he seems to have some inside connection at both Colnago and Pinarello. He can get paint and sizes nobody else can if you are willing to wait.


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

An F8 frame has a rrp of £3,899 in the UK.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Wow! Why hasn't roadbikereview "sticky" thread" this thread. Pina's are remarkably cheap in Switzerland something unusual from any dealers in the USA. Amazing<---------

Hey Swen6 and Cinelli. Can you guys please post a few bike shop info on where gofast2wheeler and I can purchase incredibly low price F8 ?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bellati buys direct. 
US dealers go through the bloodsuckers at Gita.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Amazing post Cinelli.. I will definitely buy both my F8 and VISION carbon wheels from Bellati. Also a custom jersey with PLASTERED logo on the back, saying "US dealers go through the bloodsuckers at Gita" :thumbsup:




Cinelli 82220 said:


> Bellati buys direct.
> US dealers go through the bloodsuckers at Gita.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Even if u buy through bellati and live in the U.S. Won't you be nailed with customs when it arrives?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bellati sports prices are no different then Canadian retail once your friends with shop owner


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Import duty & taxes made easy | DutyCalculator

Importing from: Switzerland 
Importing to: United States 


Product description: Bike Frame And Fork 
Product category: Bike Forks | painted, anodised or polished / lacquered 
Product value: US$3900.00 
Country of manufacture: Switzerland 


Shipping costs: US$154.00 
Insurance costs: US$50.00 

Total customs value: US$3900.00 
Import duty: US$0.00 
Merchandise Processing Fee: US$25.00 
Total import duty & VAT due: US$25.00 

*Total landed cost: US$4129.00*



*Notes on duty & taxes rates and compliance*

Bike Frame And Fork is duty free Importation of these articles is subject to safety standards controlled by the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commision (CPSC). Please contact CPSC for more information. [Some Probability].


Notes on import taxes due

For imports with FOB value exceeding US$2500.00, a Merchandise Processing Fee of 0.3464% of the FOB value applies, *with a minimum of US$25.00 and maximum of US$485.00*


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, with a minimum of US$25.00 and maximum of US$485.00






antihero77 said:


> Even if u buy through bellati and live in the U.S. Won't you be nailed with customs when it arrives?


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

The 3,899 i stated was in GBP, you'll be looking at nearer 6,000 USD.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)




----------

